# Bad news for those of us hoping DVC would go back to II



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-program-information-163/1134-2009-condo-association-meeting-recap

2009 Condo Association Meeting recap   Written by Tim Krasniewski | December 09, 2009 

Fellow member "DVC Mike" submitted a report from today's 2009 Disney Vacation Club Condo Association meeting. Topics include the valet parking situation, Saratoga Springs pool expansion and on-line reservation capabilities.

The meeting covered the 2010 budgets. During the presentation, the point was made that from 2005-2008, DVC only had a 6% CAGR while the industry average was 12%. Jim Lewis said he was proud of this, including the fact that DVC has never had a special assessment. During the Q&A, one member asked why dues went up more than the Consumer Price Index. Lewis pointed out that 65% of our dues go to cover labor, and health care and other related labor costs have not mirrored the CPI.

Two key resort resolutions were passed by the Board. The first is to relocate the airline check-in area at OKW from near Olivia’s to adjacent to the luggage area, and to construct a share canopy. This would cost about 4 cents per point and would be paid out of reserves.

The second is to replace the pool at the Paddock area of SSR. A new feature pool will be constructed that will triple the size of the current pool. The new pool will be 3,300 sq feet and wiil feature a lighted, 146-foot long slide, a larger pool deck with more chairs, another spa pool, as well as a 1600 sq foot wt play area for kids. There will also be a quick service dining facility that will serve burgers and fries, and perhaps a refillable mug station. This will cost about 41 cents per point and will be paid out of capital reserves.

The loan that DVC took out to pay for the water intrusion repairs at HHI will be paid off in 2012. The additional land at Vero Beach that they talked about selling off at the last meeting is still not sold.

There were presentations by Steven Brettholt, CPA regarding the annual audit and Chris Stewart, the director of legislative and business affairs for ARDA. Chris stated taxes are the #1 issue that ARDA is fighting, including timeshare exchange taxes, nightly occupancy taxes, and property taxes. Mr. Lewis said that while some other timeshares make a contribution to ARDA a mandatory fee for their owners, DVC is proud that all contributions from DVC members are voluntary.

Jim stated that despite the economy, DVC is in great financial shape. He said the capital reserves were invested only in interest bearing accounts and not in the stock market.

He addressed the concerns of some that the special discounts and offerings at WDW might appear to be de-valuing our DVC membership. He said the economy may go up and down and offers come and go, but DVC members are in it for the long term and will save money over time.

He has been getting complaints about room availability at peak times. He stated that DVC is “not building a church for Easter Sunday”. He recommended that people book early for peak time reservations.

There was a lot of boos when the disappearance of the Valet Parking perk was announced. Jim said valet parking was offered by a third party and that the 3rd party was offering complementary valet parking to DVC members but since changed their mind. Jim said they are still trying to negotiate a valet parking discount for members, but that free valet parking is a thing of the past.

*He commented that RCI is working out much better for member exchanges that Interval International ever did. He said the percentage of matches has gone up with RCI as compared to II. He said 60% of members are getting instant matches or matches with 24 hours.*
After the official meeting adjourned, we were entertained by a Hollywood director comedian, who was actually quite funny. He made several jokes about how Mr. Lewis doesn’t have to pay for parking (in fact, quite a few of the jokes lambasted DVC). Mickey and Minnie Mouse made an brief appearance as well.

They showed movie trailers for “Alice in Wonderland” starring Johhny Depp as the Mad Hatter (premiering 3/4/10), “The Sorcerer’s Apprentice” starring Nicolas Cage (premiering 7/16/10), as well as the animated movie “The Princess and The Frog”, which premiers this weekend.

They discussed the new “Give a Day, Get a Disney Day” for 2010 where people can volunteer using the Hands On Network.

They highlighted the new DVC offerings (Kidani Village, THV, BLT (those views! Those dues!), and VGC, as well as the two Doorway to Dreams stores in the Chicago and Long Island areas. Jim said there were more Doorway to Dreams stores to come, but didn’t mention locations.

They showed a video from Joe Rohde (the imaginer behind Disney’s Animal Kingdom as well as the new DVC in Ko Olina).

They talked about the new DCL itineraries in 2010 and 2011, including the Mexican Riviera, the Mediterranean, and Alaska. The Disney Wonder moves to Los Angeles in 2011 when the Disney Dream arrives. The 2011 Member Cruise will be on the new Disney Dream. They showed us a simulated video of what it would be like to ride the new AquaDuck water slide on the Disney Dream.

Much was said about the efforts to become more green, including using CFL lighting instead of incandescent and the new solar panels and heat pipes at Vero Beach. WDW has a goal of reducing overall energy usage by 10% by 2013.

Member Satisfaction with their overall DVC membership is at 90% (excellent or very good), while Member Services is at 91% (up 2% from last year) and Member Accounting at 89%.

Speaking of Member Services, they announced that the on-line booking system for DVC members should be coming on in phases starting in the fall of 2011. Also, starting this Spring, members can pay for the Disney Dining Plan when they book the reservation, instead of when they check-in. DVC can charge to one or more credit cards, and will be able to keep your credit card on file.

For 2010, there will be a refurb of the pool area at VB, including the slide, pool pump, filtration system).  BWV’s ongoing room refurb should be completely finished by February 2010. VWL will get new drapes and shears in 2010, as well as new MP3-compatible alarm clocks. BCV will get an extensive external rehab in 2010, including new balcony furniture. They’ll finish the jogging trail around BLT, and are looking to create a fire pit outside BLT. OKW is getting a room refurb starting late spring of 2010, covering painting, furnishings and flat screen TVs.

During the Q&A afterwards, someone questioned the reason to check-in for the TOTW lounge on the 1st floor of BLT. They said they wanted exclusivity and control, but they will be looking to loosen up a bit.

A few people asked “Why no FOXS News Channel?” They mentioned that next year they will be rolling out an improved cable service, but couldn’t comment on which channels might be included – only that service will be expanded.

Finally, someone asked about the lack of sheers in the windows at BLT. When the GM mentioned she’s only heard this complaint twice since the resort opened, the audience groaned. She said she will look into this.

Our sincere thanks to Mike for the detailed report!


----------



## tombo (Dec 26, 2009)

*DVC members like RCI better than II*

For all the complaints many of us make about RCI, according to what was stated at the DVC annual owners meeting the DVC owners like RCI much better than II. I too like RCI better than II which is why I am not a member of II even though I have many dually affiliated resorts and some that are only II.

Here is a quote from the meeting:

" RCI is working out much better for member exchanges than Interval International ever did. He said the percentage of matches has gone up with RCI as compared to II. He said 60% of members are getting instant matches or matches with 24 hours."

I hate that RCI steals deposits and rents them, but for my exchange dollar, RCI is still the best.


----------



## smshick (Dec 26, 2009)

*Personally RCI works better for us*

Since we bought a timeshare at HGVC International Drive in June 2008 and this year purchased BLT with DVC, continuing the RCI exchange with DVC works well for us since we are already familiar with RCI.  Next July 2010, we were able to get a 2 bedroom at Saratoga Springs with our RCI developer bonus points.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 26, 2009)

*No doubt they are not perfect but RCI has done far better*

I'm no RCI supporter either - there are plenty of things I'd like to see changed about that operation.  But it is near perfection compared to II, as DVC and its members have discovered.  All the games II plays with preferences for what it sees as the desirable "names"  has a far more chilling effect on the ability to exchange fairly, as in a reasonable unit size & time for a similar deposit, then even RCI rentals and other anti-consumer practices have done. The only surprising thing was how long DVC actually stayed with II.  It was clearly a downgrade for DVC buyers. I mean really, Westgates are the same ranking as Marriotts/DVC? 

II's fixation on a "name", which may as in Westgates case mean developer willingness to sell out to II for a ranking, rather than unit size and quality leads to the majority of inventory barely meeting hotel standards and any "good stuff" being long gone to the corporate accounts and favored developers before the mere paying member gets a shot at it.  If you want a studio in a great "name", usually off season, then II is for you. If you'd rather get a 2-3 bedroom and in season, as you most likely purchased if you did even a bit of pre-purchase homework, then RCI may still hold the big edge in availability. That is the real bottom line.  Inventory has always favored RCI.  

I wish both would disappear and an independent, owner operated exchange that covered every timeshare somehow emerged (although the howls of "my resort is undervalued would be deafening - who WOULD decide what resort equaled what?) as that would be the perfect answer.  But since that isn't likely to happen RCI remains the best choice we have now for general timeshare exchange, especially the RCI Points system.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 26, 2009)

Even if exchange traffic were identical, DVC would almost certainly find RCI's rental channels a big benefit.  Remember: this decision isn't being made for the Membership.  It is being made for the Mouse.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 26, 2009)

What was said in the meeting was that matches were up on exchanges. I don't remember anything being said about quality rankings on those matches. I know from reading various travel boards that lots of DVC members are disappointed that they can't trade for a Westin or high-end Marriott anymore.

I'd like to see a name brand mini exchange system myself. If DVC was really trying to please the membership, they should have worked a deal for dual affiliation with both RCI and II. When they dropped II, we lost Hyatt and most of the Royal resorts, too.

I'd personally NEVER trade my DVC points for anything in RCI except a Hilton or maybe the Manhattan Club. When I read posts on the various DVC travel boards where someone trades 270 DVC points for something a regular RCI member could buy on an RCI last call for under $300, that makes me catch my breath. Especially when that DVC member could rent those 270 DVC points for $2,700 or more. I can't believe that timesharing is that crazy - it's really amazing when you stop and think about it.


----------



## tombo (Dec 26, 2009)

My thread comparing RCI DVC exchanges to II exchanges should not have been moved to the other timeshare system thread. This was posted to start a discussion comparing RCI to II using DVC owners's experiences as a comparison, not as the main emphasis of my post. Please move my post back to the exchange thread.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 27, 2009)

DVC is a points based exchagne system. With RCI, if you're exchanging points rather than weeks, it seems owners have better outcomes. 

I'm a little concerned about the numbers. Only 60% of owners are getting matches and that's higher than their experience with Interval? 60% seems to be a rather low number to me. What are/were DVC owners asking for in exchange? DVC should be a killer exchange unit based on quality of accomadations. So what if Orlando is over built. DVC should be one of the top requested resorts for Orlando. I would have thought the match rate would be closer to 90% on the low end. 

I'm always skeptical when they mention only one figure. For instance, RCI matches 60% within 24 hours. How bad was it with Interval?


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2009)

*If they don'r get it, or they prioritize a group or ten, they can't give it to you.*



dougp26364 said:


> I'm always skeptical when they mention only one figure. For instance, RCI matches 60% within 24 hours. How bad was it with Interval?



Well, this is a bad example of one case making a rule but in my experience success of the 24 hr request with II is under 25%. IF you adjust the date maybe 30%. Size - 50%.  Non-specific resort 60%. If you hold out for the whole request - unit size, date & resort - 15% at best!  No matter how long you wait. 

With RCI add 25% MINIMUM to each number. It's all based on quantity of inventory which is what II has always lacked.  Especially 2BR or larger.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 27, 2009)

I figure if DVC members were frequently requesting Hyatts (not much inventory in II) or the the high-end Marriotts, it's no wonder exchange matches were down because another Marriott owner would have preference over DVC (which to me was fair since Marriott owners don't have their own internal system to begin with). 

I really don't have a bone to pick with RCi - I am an individual member of both RCI and II. Heck, RCI is in my hometown of Indy. I just wish DVC would have dual affiliated if they couldn't come up with an exchange system for the name brand groups. Heck, DVC has the Buena Vista Trading Company and they had a points exchange set-up with Club Intrawest - I don't know why they couldn't do an agreement with the big name brands and just use the Buena Vista Trading Company for trades between select groups.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 27, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Well, this is a bad example of one case making a rule but in my experience success of the 24 hr request with II is under 25%. IF you adjust the date maybe 30%. Size - 50%.  Non-specific resort 60%. If you hold out for the whole request - unit size, date & resort - 15% at best!  No matter how long you wait.
> 
> With RCI add 25% MINIMUM to each number. It's all based on quantity of inventory which is what II has always lacked.  Especially 2BR or larger.



I guess it just depends on what your exchanging and what your asking in return. I've rarely had to put in an ongoing request and, when I have, it was a tough enough exchange that expecting an instant match wasn't realistic no matter what exchange company I was using. At this point, I'd estimate at least 70% and perhaps 80% of our exchange requests through Interval have been instant matches. But then again I do a lot of seaching online and often find what I want that way. So my numbers might be different than somone who calls in to make every exchange. 

Telling only a few choice statistics is usually a way to hide something. You really need all the numbers to come to any sort of accurate conclusion.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 27, 2009)

In this economy, I would think developer sales would have to be down across all the name brand groups. If Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Wyndham, (even DVC) etc. wanted to make a developer purchase more attractive I'd create a mini exchange system between the big names and make a developer purchase part of the requirement to get to participate in it. I'm amazed that they haven't done something like this yet.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2009)

Some other reasons Disney is staying with RCI because there more Five Star resorts to exchange into for its members.  Plus there are more members/families in RCI who may wants to purchase at Disney after exchanging into a Disney t/s resort (more exchanges into a Disney properties means more sales for Disney).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 28, 2009)

littlestar said:


> I figure if DVC members were frequently requesting Hyatts (not much inventory in II) or the the high-end Marriotts, it's no wonder exchange matches were down because another Marriott owner would have preference over DVC (which to me was fair since Marriott owners don't have their own internal system to begin with).
> 
> I really don't have a bone to pick with RCi - I am an individual member of both RCI and II. Heck, RCI is in my hometown of Indy. I just wish DVC would have dual affiliated if they couldn't come up with an exchange system for the name brand groups. Heck, DVC has the Buena Vista Trading Company and they had a points exchange set-up with Club Intrawest - I don't know why they couldn't do an agreement with the big name brands and just use the Buena Vista Trading Company for trades between select groups.



I think that the internal preferences on II were a problem, be it Starwood, Marriott or Hyatt. Most of the exchange threads on the DIS boards were about resorts in owned by those 3 companies.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 28, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I'm always skeptical when they mention only one figure. For instance, RCI matches 60% within 24 hours. How bad was it with Interval?


Related thread on DisBoards.com, "DVC exchange statistics for 1998 - 2008 info"


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't read too much into any of the statements that Jim Lewis---or any other timeshare executive---makes to its set of owners at the "owners meeting".  Those events are almost always nothing more than dog-and-pony shows.  Naturally, the move to RCI will be presented at such events as the best decision ever.  That is, until they move back to II.

Ultimately, exchange is not viewed by most developers as a membership benefit.  It is viewed by most developers as another arrow in the sales quiver---just something to deflect the objection from a prospective customer who asks "What if we don't want to come to Disney every year?"  

I can't imagine DVC considers it any differently.  The affiliation is made for the developer's benefit for whatever reasons the developer sees fit.  For DVC, in particular, the exchange affiliation also serves as a marketing outlet for developer inventory---and RCI eats II's lunch in this arena, with both a larger membership and a much better developed rental arm.

Dual affiliation is unlikely---DVC is in a much better negotiating position if they offer exclusivity.  A brand new exchange system is also unlikely, unless the developers can all figure out a way to make a healthy profit out of it.  It's a lot of work for marginal returns otherwise.  The only other reason why they might go that way is if too many prospective buyers balk at the list of resorts in the RCI wish book.  But, given DVC's attitudes towards the Membership in other areas (valet parking, last-minute updates to point charts, etc. etc. etc.) they're the last reason to go to all the trouble.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 28, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I wouldn't read too much into any of the statements that Jim Lewis---or any other timeshare executive---makes to its set of owners at the "owners meeting".  Those events are almost always nothing more than dog-and-pony shows.  Naturally, the move to RCI will be presented at such events as the best decision ever.  That is, until they move back to II.
> 
> Ultimately, exchange is not viewed by most developers as a membership benefit.  It is viewed by most developers as another arrow in the sales quiver---just something to deflect the objection from a prospective customer who asks "What if we don't want to come to Disney every year?"
> 
> ...



I love a good dog and pony show, especially if there is a flaming hoop for the dog to jump through. :hysterical:


----------



## littlestar (Dec 28, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I can't imagine DVC considers it any differently.  The affiliation is made for the developer's benefit for whatever reasons the developer sees fit.  For DVC, in particular, the exchange affiliation also serves as a marketing outlet for developer inventory---and RCI eats II's lunch in this arena, with both a larger membership and a much better developed rental arm.
> 
> Dual affiliation is unlikely---DVC is in a much better negotiating position if they offer exclusivity.  A brand new exchange system is also unlikely, unless the developers can all figure out a way to make a healthy profit out of it.  It's a lot of work for marginal returns otherwise.  The only other reason why they might go that way is if too many prospective buyers balk at the list of resorts in the RCI wish book.  But, given DVC's attitudes towards the Membership in other areas (valet parking, last-minute updates to point charts, etc. etc. etc.) they're the last reason to go to all the trouble.



Sadly, I agree Brian. I think a lot of the membership is really surprised that they are doing the "late point chart thing" again to us.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 29, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Sadly, I agree Brian. I think a lot of the membership is really surprised that they are doing the "late point chart thing" again to us.



Patiently waiting for the "late point chart thing". Noticed someone said the 2010 charts appeared on 1/26/09, so I'm figuring about that time.

Now it really hasn't been confirmed, but from what was said at the annual meeting, my guess is they are up to something. 

As for most of the membership being surprised, well they have this belief that Disney isn't in any of this for the $$. :hysterical:


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 29, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Patiently waiting for the "late point chart thing". Noticed someone said the 2010 charts appeared on 1/26/09, so I'm figuring about that time.



2011 point charts really have to be available on/before 1/26/10, since someone could want to make a 7 day reservation on 1/26/10 that begins 12/26/2010 thru 1/1/2011 (check-out 1/2/2011).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 29, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> 2011 point charts really have to be available on/before 1/26/10, since someone could want to make a 7 day reservation on 1/26/10 that begins 12/26/2010 thru 1/1/2011 (check-out 1/2/2011).



Well that was coming from one of the DIS mods and have you ever tried to tell one of them they are wrong?  

You end up in the naughty chair.


----------



## Amy (Dec 29, 2009)

I am one of the disappointed DVC owners regarding the switch to RCI.  I'm not unhappy with RCI; I just wanted the options of the more upscale resorts on II.  Given that I have a much less expensive (than DVC) RCI week that has great trading power, I can *never* justify using my DVC points to trade via RCI so the exchange option is completely out for me.  (Not that I ever thought exchanging DVC via II was a great deal either; but at least there I would have considered the higher cost for comparable exchanges into the Marriotts, for example.)


----------



## Carol C (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad DVC went with RCI. I was able to get a week in AKV with my Wyndham points deposit, albeit "only" a studio and also during the first week of Jan which is low demand. I'm also a member of II, and with II the only thing that pulled DVC was my Foxrun (which at the time had higher maint fee than Wyn, for me at least). My Marriott would not pull DVC in II's exchange system. I'm looking forward to my first ever stay at a Disney resort...thanks to RCI!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 30, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I'm glad DVC went with RCI. I was able to get a week in AKV with my Wyndham points deposit, albeit "only" a studio and also during the first week of Jan which is low demand. I'm also a member of II, and with II the only thing that pulled DVC was my Foxrun (which at the time had higher maint fee than Wyn, for me at least). My Marriott would not pull DVC in II's exchange system. I'm looking forward to my first ever stay at a Disney resort...thanks to RCI!



How many points did you deposit to get this DVC unit?  

You are going to love AKV, especially if you got Kidani village.  :whoopie:


----------



## Carol C (Dec 30, 2009)

chriskre said:


> How many points did you deposit to get this DVC unit?
> 
> You are going to love AKV, especially if you got Kidani village.  :whoopie:



I'm pretty sure I used a 70K Wyn studio size deposit. It was a visible one, but at the time there was lots of inventory, and a TUGger friend tipped me off about all the inventory so I grabbed that unit. Again, check in being Jan 1, it's not quite peak season, so maybe that's why a Wyn deposit was able to get the exchange. (The Wyn deposit was a Wmsburg resort, as I recall.)

Thanks for posting...I hope I will love it there. I wub animals, so it's the one park I'm truly looking forward to visiting.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2009)

Carol, you've just posted the first-ever known Wyndham exchange for a DVC unit in RCI Weeks.  Congratulations!  Nice grab!  When did you make the exchange?  Recently?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 31, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I'm pretty sure I used a 70K Wyn studio size deposit. It was a visible one, but at the time there was lots of inventory, and a TUGger friend tipped me off about all the inventory so I grabbed that unit. Again, check in being Jan 1, it's not quite peak season, so maybe that's why a Wyn deposit was able to get the exchange. (The Wyn deposit was a Wmsburg resort, as I recall.)
> 
> Thanks for posting...I hope I will love it there. I wub animals, so it's the one park I'm truly looking forward to visiting.



CarolC, while it's not peak season in the "real world", I think it's popular because the 2nd weekend of January is Marathon weekend and a lot of DVC'ers make a longer trip out of it. 

In the DVC world, it's a timeframe you have to be on the ball to book or you'll end up at the ol' stand-bys of SSR/OKW and you got AKV.

Good Job!


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 31, 2009)

*So another myth falls*



Carol C said:


> I'm glad DVC went with RCI. I was able to get a week in AKV with my Wyndham points deposit, albeit "only" a studio and also during the first week of Jan which is low demand. I'm also a member of II, and with II the only thing that pulled DVC was my Foxrun (which at the time had higher maint fee than Wyn, for me at least). My Marriott would not pull DVC in II's exchange system. I'm looking forward to my first ever stay at a Disney resort...thanks to RCI!



Me too. II's penchant for making sure anything of value got absorbed by the preferred groups meant a mere paying member got skunked.  With RCI, despite their deplorable rental process, the opportunity to get a great trade with any deposit actually exists.  I was bummed when DVC went to II and was very pleased when they returned, even if I'd never pay the $95 exchange penalty which means I'd never actually use RCI to trade in.   I have seen units using my Wyndham deposit which wasn't supposed to be possible. I didn't take any so I never posted it as a done deal - glad to hear you did to prove it works.  Thanks.


----------



## Culli (Jan 1, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Me too. II's penchant for making sure anything of value got absorbed by the preferred groups meant a mere paying member got skunked.  With RCI, despite their deplorable rental process, the opportunity to get a great trade with any deposit actually exists.  I was bummed when DVC went to II and was very pleased when they returned, even if I'd never pay the $95 exchange penalty which means I'd never actually use RCI to trade in.   I have seen units using my Wyndham deposit which wasn't supposed to be possible. I didn't take any so I never posted it as a done deal - glad to hear you did to prove it works.  Thanks.



Not sure what you mean by "absorbed by the preferred groups"?  I find II reps much better than RCI, nicer properties I can always see and find some nice exchanges.  So far with RCI I don't see much that excites me to trade into except DVC and I can see it.  The reps in RCI are rude and everytime I call I get a different answer, for the most part I never have that problem with II.   Not sure how fox run is a tiger in II and a complete dog in RCI?  I don't see much with any wyndham deposits that excites me in RCI.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 2, 2010)

Culli said:


> Not sure what you mean by "absorbed by the preferred groups"?  I find II reps much better than RCI, nicer properties I can always see and find some nice exchanges.  So far with RCI I don't see much that excites me to trade into except DVC and I can see it.  The reps in RCI are rude and everytime I call I get a different answer, for the most part I never have that problem with II.   Not sure how fox run is a tiger in II and a complete dog in RCI?  I don't see much with any wyndham deposits that excites me in RCI.



I agree with you Culli, there is not much in RCI that floats my boat(have enough DVC points to handle trips there). I have a very small list on my RCI acceptable exchanges and I just look for those when I log in.

 My Hemlock week, I plan to use most of the time so I don't have to deposit. As for my Wyndham points, I'll upgrade to a bigger unit, stay longer or do a girls trip, etc just so I deposit only when absolutely necessary. 

From my dealings with II, the majority of the Starwood reps know what they are doing. Geez, they even contacted me at a year out to let me know about my HI exchange, which I placed months ahead of time. Wondered why I hadn't called them yet!  

 RCI, had to call twice to get Hemlock at Boyne added to my account.  
So far I have avoided calling, but I'm hoping Wyndham gets all visible deposits before I have to deposit.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2010)

FWIW, Wyndham's "free" RCI accounts are serviced by a dedicated call center---I think in IND---and the reps there are competent.  You may also enroll non-Wyndham weeks in that account and consolidate there.  My experiences with RCI are exclusively with that call center, and they have generally been positive.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 2, 2010)

bnoble said:


> FWIW, Wyndham's "free" RCI accounts are serviced by a dedicated call center---I think in IND---and the reps there are competent.  You may also enroll non-Wyndham weeks in that account and consolidate there.  My experiences with RCI are exclusively with that call center, and they have generally been positive.



I'm glad to hear that about Wyndham since we'll soon be closed on some Wyndham points. I've always had really great II reps (of course i deal with the Marriott desk) and they know their stuff.


----------



## Culli (Jan 2, 2010)

bnoble said:


> FWIW, Wyndham's "free" RCI accounts are serviced by a dedicated call center---I think in IND---and the reps there are competent.  You may also enroll non-Wyndham weeks in that account and consolidate there.  My experiences with RCI are exclusively with that call center, and they have generally been positive.



I also have the free wyndham RCI account.  Now I do have to admit on occasion I have had great reps but as a whole I have found the II reps to be more consistent.  For what I have looked for II has better inventory, RCI seems to have lots of volume.  To be fair my week is a tiger in II and a complete worthless dog in RCI so I really only have wyn deposits to compare.  For about 2 months my week was a tiger in RCI and besides DVC I didn't get too excited.  But before I got a chance to really look the magical RCI upgrade went in and made my tiger a mouse at best.  Yeah I'm just a little bitter about that too.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jan 3, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I'm glad DVC went with RCI. I was able to get a week in AKV with my Wyndham points deposit, albeit "only" a studio and also during the first week of Jan which is low demand. I'm also a member of II, and with II the only thing that pulled DVC was my Foxrun (which at the time had higher maint fee than Wyn, for me at least). My Marriott would not pull DVC in II's exchange system. I'm looking forward to my first ever stay at a Disney resort...thanks to RCI!


I am also glad about the switch to RCI, also from the perspective of a "non-DVC" owner.  As an HGVC owner, I have my second DVC stay booked for this June, a 2BD at BWV.  I was not able to use my first DVC exchange, a 2BD at BCV for Labor Day weekend last year.  Luckily I was able to rent it out at the last minute, another pleasant surprise.  Prior to joining RCI, I was seriously contemplating a DVC purchase... now with the great access using my HGVC points, I don't have to!  :whoopie:


----------



## littlestar (Jan 3, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Prior to joining RCI, I was seriously contemplating a DVC purchase... now with the great access using my HGVC points, I don't have to!  :whoopie:



And you probably saved "at least" $10,000 by buying a resale Hilton instead of resale DVC. The only reason to buy DVC would be if you needed specific dates (President's Day, Easter, etc.) or wanted hard-to-get units (Animal Kingdom Concierge, Grand Villas, etc.) and had no flexibility. Me, I still like the ability to just call up and book what I want direct with my own points - like a 3 bedroom Treehouse Villa for Spring break. The $100 off annual passes is nice, too. 

It's funny that the main brand that I would actually consider equal to a DVC trade in RCi (Hilton) is a better deal than buying DVC (for now - until they change it) if you're flexible. Timesharing is just plain crazy sometimes.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 3, 2010)

We own at both DVC and Starwood/Sheraton.  I have never exchanged either our Sheraton week or DVC week into either RCI or II.  When II left DVC, we speicifically bought into Starwood/ Sheraton to have the ability to continue booking II getaways.  We have much better luck with this type of ressie through II than RCI.  

Most recenlty, we booked into the Jockey Club for a week on the strip in Las Vegas through II for a week in a 1 bedroom with kitchen and paid only $388.00, tax included.


----------

